# H} Moria set W} Harads



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Here's what I have for trade:

Mines of moria set (missing one hobbit and boromir but adding extra moria goblins with mini rulebook and mines of Moria book)

The Beastcaller Drûzhag

Here's what I'm lookin for:

The fallen realms source book

Haradrim warriors

Haradrim raiders

War Mumak of harad

Mumak mahud

Harad chieftain


----------

